# Went on Orange Lake timeshare tour &...



## frenchieinme (Mar 10, 2010)

Wife and I went on an Orange Lake (now called something like Hilton Vacation Club) timeshare tour and what B***S*** was told by the salesperson and his supervisor who came along for most of the tour.  First price for a 3BR lockout was $37,900 but we were allowed a today only special only of $5,000 off making if we sign up now price of $32,900.  We said NO :annoyed: and then was visited by his supervisor who offered us it for a supervisor special of $22,900 but we still said NO. :annoyed: :annoyed:   Then came the big gun who offered us a rock bottom 3BR lockout foreclosure for $11,900 and we still said NO.  :annoyed: :annoyed: :annoyed: Finally the last resort how did the salesperson do supervisor offered us the same unit for $5,900 and when we said NO he brought us to the cash out department for our $$$.   

It was nice to refresh ourselves with the outright lies (good real estate investment whereby we can deduct our rental expenses when doing our income tax) told.  One lie I have never been able to confirm is they can only offer this price today as per the FL State Real Estate Board.  I think that is false because when he said this I looked at his lips and they were moving.  That is a dead giveaway.  We all know timeshare agents only lie when their lips move.  Come to think of it now, he did a lot of lying during this presentation.  

Did a 2nd timeshare tour at the Mystic Dunes.  When driving into the complex, some developer has built and crowded them real close to each other a la trailer park way some rather nice houses which were extremely close to Mystic Dunes.  If I were an owner at Mystic Dunes I would be very upset with such a development so close to mine.  Lost privacy for all in this scenario. 

frenchieinme


----------



## rhonda (Mar 10, 2010)

I think it is "*Holiday Inn* Vacation Club."


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hilton has nothing to do with Orange Lake.


----------



## frenchieinme (Mar 11, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> Hilton has nothing to do with Orange Lake.



Thanks for the update.  Change Hilton and use Holiday and the rest of the post is what was meant to be conveyed.  Sorry, ooooooooooops.  Hope we don't go to Universal Studios and see Shreck as I might get a flodging for this.   

frenchieinme


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 11, 2010)

frenchieinme said:


> Thanks for the update.  Change Hilton and use Holiday and the rest of the post is what was meant to be conveyed.  Sorry, ooooooooooops.  Hope we don't go to Universal Studios and see Shreck as I might get a flodging for this.
> 
> frenchieinme



I think you mean a flogging.  At Universal Studios, there is a guy in the back of the park, kind of near Men in Black, and he will invite you to an Orange Lake tour for a nice gift.   :rofl:


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 11, 2010)

frenchieinme said:


> ...Hope we don't go to Universal Studios and see Shreck as I might get a flo[g]ging for this.



Shirley, you're not surprised, having volunteered to have your ears boxed.
A flogging is what you ought to get, if you go on another one of these.


----------



## frenchieinme (Mar 11, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Shirley, you're not surprised, having volunteered to have your ears boxed.
> A flogging is what you ought to get, if you go on another one of these.



Ooooooooooops, sorry for the typo.  That d was too close to the g.  Regardless looks like you guys got the message.   

frenchieinme


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 13, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Shirley, you're not surprised, having volunteered to have your ears boxed.
> A flogging is what you ought to get, if you go on another one of these.




hahahahahahahahahha.....:rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## mishpat (Mar 15, 2010)

*Timeshare 101 in 100 words or less*

I can do the 90 minute timeshare presentation  for you in less than one minute  and here goes:" Buy our unit for a  ridiculously inflated price. I promise you can ALWAYS use this unit one week a year. Guaranteed. That is my only guarantee. You want to trade it for Hawaii in the winter or St John in February. Not going to happen.Now sign here and send me another sucker."   

That was easy and painless !!
 So why waste  an entire morning to get to this point?


----------



## frenchieinme (Mar 17, 2010)

mishpat said:


> So why waste  an entire morning to get to this point?



It was not an entire morning and it was RAINING.  $$$ we received paid for our dinner that night.   

frenchieinme


----------

